# carter like mike



## 3Dblackncamo (Jul 22, 2009)

any one tryed out the like mike? the price sure is high for a wrist strap release


----------



## stixshooter (Mar 18, 2006)

Well worth it !

http://www.archeryaddix.com/viewtopic.php?f=34&t=6358


----------



## 3Dblackncamo (Jul 22, 2009)

anybody tryed this release


----------



## viperarcher (Jul 6, 2007)

I have that release and I really like it !


----------



## introverted (Jan 2, 2009)

i thikn i'm going to have to buy that one


----------



## 3Dblackncamo (Jul 22, 2009)

any body have anything negative to say about this release,it sure is expensive


----------



## bucksnortinted (Aug 24, 2006)

your right it is exspensive


----------



## EMSBMR (May 22, 2008)

Your paying for quality, not a piece of junk. You get what you pay for. Especially if your concerned about accuracy.


----------



## elkmaster (Mar 1, 2004)

*Expensive?*

This is the highest quality, hands down, best index release ever made! If you could design a custom release and have it made by Carter just for you, this would be it! Look at it like that and it is not very expensive! If you are considering this release, don't hesitate to buy one, you will not be disapointed!


----------



## electricstart (Oct 17, 2006)

Have one ,used for a while . High quality ,great release.


----------



## insatiable (Feb 8, 2005)

TheLIke Mike is a great release but I still like my ONe shot better. I have the LIke mike set as much "hair trigger" as I can set it and my One shot is still more sensitive. Plus I like the curved trigger on the One shot more that the straight that the like mike has.


----------



## Lucian (Nov 26, 2009)

I'm still not trading in my 2 shot! Carter releases are all top shelf. Everyone has their own favorite Carter flavor it seems:usa2:


----------



## Caveman (Feb 22, 2003)

*a couple negatives*



3Dblackncamo said:


> any body have anything negative to say about this release,it sure is expensive


It is harder to set the trigger as to not feel trigger movement than the 2 shot. It has to be set right to the point of it almost going off during the draw.

It makes a click sound when you first start to pull back. First noticed it when I was hunting on one of those brisk quiet mornings. It seemed loud enough to alert a deer, but can't say for sure.

Caveman


----------



## elkmaster (Mar 1, 2004)

*Send it back*

You need to send your Like Mike back to Carter and get another one. The 2 negative comments you listed are not the norm. The trigger is crisper and has absolutely no movement. The clicking sound indicates something is wrong with your release.


----------



## 3Dblackncamo (Jul 22, 2009)

anybody else shooting this release lets hear it guys the good bad and ugly!


----------



## ffiona (Dec 14, 2009)

very nice,but I am not


----------



## azmtnman (Mar 7, 2009)

Caveman said:


> It is harder to set the trigger as to not feel trigger movement than the 2 shot. It has to be set right to the point of it almost going off during the draw.
> 
> It makes a click sound when you first start to pull back. First noticed it when I was hunting on one of those brisk quiet mornings. It seemed loud enough to alert a deer, but can't say for sure.
> 
> Caveman


I have the same click issue with mine as well. I called Carter Enterprises and talked to Forrest, he sent me a new Like Mike head and it also clicks. I sent it back and I am waiting for a response. I noticed if you keep your thumb over the stainless steel bar along the side of the release, it does not click. But, for me it's not easy to keep your thumb there when beginning your draw.


----------



## 3Dblackncamo (Jul 22, 2009)

no wanting to bash just the truth, but it seems several guys here on AT have had several neg issues with this release, at 150 bucks this is not good!


----------



## skip5515 (May 30, 2007)

*Like Mike*

I have had one for 5 months and I have no click noise in mine ,like it shoots well but there is one adjustment that is done from the rear by the nylon strap that is hard to do and would be nice if it was moved so you don't have to fight with the strap to make the adjustment but once you have it no more problems, Great release.:smile:


----------



## jamesaf2870 (Apr 18, 2004)

*like mike*

i have had one since they came out. mine makes no noise and has zero travel it is adjustable with the set screw on the trigger and you can set it as light or heavy as you want with no movement in the trigger.


----------



## azmtnman (Mar 7, 2009)

jamesaf2870 said:


> i have had one since they came out. mine makes no noise and has zero travel it is adjustable with the set screw on the trigger and you can set it as light or heavy as you want with no movement in the trigger.


I find is strange that some Like Mike releases have no click noise and some do. I sent Michael Braden a PM and he said the click sound is normal and caused by a magnet inside. If it's normal then all Like Mike releases should click when hooking up to the dloop.


----------

